# Ertüchtigung defektes Leittsystem auf virtueller Maschine



## SPS-Hendrik (10 Dezember 2018)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob das hier der richtige Chat für dieses Problem ist, aber ich habe keine passenderen Foren gefunden.

wir haben bei uns im Werk folgendes Problem:

wir haben ein altes, langsam den Geist aufgebens Leitsystem (Provis von der Firma P&M).
"Provis" ist ein auf Windows NT basierende Eigenprodukt einer kleinen Softwareschmiede.
Mittlerweile sind sämtlicher Programmier bereits in den Ruhestand getreten, sodass ein Support mehr sichergestellt werden kann.

An das System sind 10 Siemens S5 CPUs über einen L2 Bus angeschlossen.
In letzter Zeit bricht immer öfter die Verbindung zu den einzelnen CPUs ab.

Wir konnten den Fehler schon soweit eindämmen, dass wir vermuten das der Fehler an der Profibus karte des PC liegt.
Leider können wir keinen geeigneten Ersatz auftreiben und auch niemanden der sich mit der Software noch auskennt.

Mein Ansatz wäre jetzt das Leitsystem zu extrahieren und auf einer virtuellen Maschine laufen zu lassen mit einer moderen Profibus Schnittstelle.

Ist soetwas möglich oder habt andere/bessere Ideen.
Sind euch Fachfirmen bekannt die soetwas realsieren könnten.

Darf auch ruhig etwas Kosten. Für uns ist in erster Line wichtig das wir den sichen Betrieb gewähreisten können.

Viele Grüße

Hendrik


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2018)

Das Problem liegt sicher in der Kommunikation Profibus-Karte <-> Applikation.
Eine kompatible neue Karte zu finden, ist da sicher die Herausforderung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2018)

> Eine kompatible neue Karte zu finden, ist da sicher die Herausforderung.



Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es mit einer neuen CP gar nicht mehr geht.

Ich wurde auch schon an Rechner heranzitiert, welche sporadisch / gar nicht mehr gingen oder nach X Minuten / Stunden einen BlueScreen brachten.

In meinem Fall waren entweder die Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard defekt ( ausgelaufen ) bzw. in dem BlueScreen Fall der Lüfter des Prozessors defekt + total voll mit Staub.

Ansonsten, ( habt ihr sicherlich schon gemacht ) Busleitung prüfen, Endwiderstände prüfen, Profibusstecker prüfen bzw. am besten neu auflegen ( Korrosion an den Steckern? )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2018)

Mit einen Hochrüstung auf eine VM kann ich dir nicht helfen. Evtl. wäre ein Betrieb, welcher PC+CP+PC-Netzteil überholt eine Alternative für euch.


----------



## Rudi (10 Dezember 2018)

Interessant wäre aber auch was das für eine Profibus-Karte ist, welche Anschaltbaugruppen an den S5-Steuerungen verbaut sind und was für S5 CPUs im Einsatz sind.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es mit einer neuen CP gar nicht mehr geht.



Tja zu L2-Zeiten gab es so einige Hardware-Lösungen auf dem Markt.
Da L2 bzw. Profibus kein IT-Standard ist, gab / gibt es da herstellerspezifische Lösungen.
Also erstmal Detektivarbeit was Hardware, Treiber und Protokolle angeht.
Immerhin ist es schonmal Windows und da kann man anhand der Treiber / Registry und Dateinahmen schon Einiges rausfinden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Hendrik,
aus meiner Sicht hast du da mehrere Probleme - ich glaube aber nicht so recht, dass dein Haupt-Problem die PB-Karte in dem PC ist.
Die Daten von und zu 10 SPS'en (S5) über L2 zu verfrachten ist an sich aus meiner Sicht schon kritisch.
Du schreibst, dass "in letzter Zeit" immer wieder die Verbindung abbricht - hat sich u.U. etwas geändert (muß jetzt nicht unbedingt direkt etwas mit der Kommunikation zu tun haben) ?

Mein Vorschlag :
Virtualisieren sehe ich nicht als Lösung an (jedenfalls nicht in dem Zusammenhang) - ist aber ein tolles Schlagwort, das von einer IT immer wieder gerne genannt wird ...
Was hältst du prinzipiell von einem umfassenden Retrofit ? Also vielleicht erstmal die Visu und ggf. später dann die SPS'en ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2018)

> Virtualisieren sehe ich nicht als Lösung an (jedenfalls nicht in dem Zusammenhang)



Ja, gerade mit so einer aus heutiger Sicht "exotischer" Kommunikation kann dies sehr kompliziert werden.
Ggf. muss ja der vorhandene CP weiter verwendet werden, ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das es ein ISA CP ist.
Also müsste man erst einmal einen PC mit ISA finden......

Wir haben mal ein Retrofit gemacht, 486ér mit DOS Programm auf modernen Rechner, WinXP und DosBox.
Es war ein Konzentrator-Rechner eines Hochregallagers, Hersteller nicht mehr greifbar. Bis das wirklich lief,
war ein langer Weg mit vielen Hürden.


----------



## Fabpicard (10 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ggf. muss ja der vorhandene CP weiter verwendet werden, ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das es ein ISA CP ist.
> Also müsste man erst einmal einen PC mit ISA finden......



Da müsste der SPS-Hendrik einmal schreiben, was es für ein Rechner mit welcher Karte ist.
Ich hab da noch so 2 PCs in der Krabbelkiste, die man hierfür vielleicht gebrauchen könnte 
(allerdings hab ich bei einem davon schon die Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard getauscht  )

MfG Fabsi


----------

